# Another One -really??   Dunkin' Donuts (white Woman) Employee Calls Police On Woman Speaking Somaili



## ilong (Oct 19, 2018)

I believe these individuals should be arrested, charged and/or sued.   This is a real social issue and will only continue to get worse, if the laws do not hold these individuals accountable.

*Dunkin' Donuts apologizes for calling police on customer after she spoke Somali*


----------



## nysister (Oct 19, 2018)

1) Call the cops on them.
2) Sue them.
3) Even if you personally forgive, do NOT publicly forgive them.


----------



## nysister (Oct 19, 2018)

Many are angry because they know they've been left behind. Notice how it's often a certain type? That's because the dregs are trying to assert power that they don't have otherwise.


----------



## Everything Zen (Oct 19, 2018)

And the boycott on Dunkin’ begins


----------



## intellectualuva (Oct 19, 2018)

Dunkin donuts is trash anyway. Ol Stale bread donuts.....

Aren' they mostly owned by foreigners anyway, so what does she look like calling the cops on someone speaking in a foreign language?? Lol. 

Its always fat or chubby white women doing this. Lol.


----------



## MzRhonda (Oct 19, 2018)

Wow @ yt women.....have any yt men been actively calling the cops on black people....and these are the people that helped trump get elected (yt women).


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Oct 19, 2018)

Everything Zen said:


> And the boycott on Dunkin’ begins


How's them Starbucks and Waffle House boycott going tho?  Besides we about to hit November so it'll be time for the annual Black Friday boycott, we can catch Dunkin' then.


----------



## ilong (Oct 19, 2018)

intellectualuva said:


> Dunkin donuts is trash anyway. Ol Stale bread donuts.....
> 
> *Aren' they mostly owned by foreigners anyway, so what does she look like calling the cops on someone speaking in a foreign language??* Lol.
> 
> Its always fat or chubby white women doing this. Lol.



Yes to the bolded!   In my area most (if not all) are owned by Asian Indians and outside of "hi/can I help you and reciting totals"  rarely have I experienced them speaking English.


----------



## yamilee21 (Oct 19, 2018)

intellectualuva said:


> ...Aren' they mostly owned by foreigners anyway ...


Right? I haven't set foot in a single Dunkin' Donuts that was not staffed/owned by South Asians in over 20 years.


----------



## RossBoss (Oct 20, 2018)

There's more to this story than meets the eye.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Oct 20, 2018)

intellectualuva said:


> Its always *the unrefined* white women doing this


Correction


----------



## Everything Zen (Oct 20, 2018)

RossBoss said:


> There's more to this story than meets the eye.



I agree because she had an incident with a Starbucks as well... She’s a model...  I know I was quick to bandwagon but all of these elements gave me pause. It’s frustrating though due to the number of legitimate occurrences.


----------



## dyh080 (Oct 20, 2018)

intellectualuva said:


> Dunkin donuts is trash anyway. Ol Stale bread donuts.....
> 
> Aren' they mostly owned by foreigners anyway, so what does she look like calling the cops on someone speaking in a foreign language?? Lol.
> 
> Its always fat or chubby white women doing this. Lol.



".....*fat or chubby white women*".   Black man's favorite type.


----------



## intellectualuva (Oct 20, 2018)

ThirdEyeBeauty said:


> Correction



Really? I definitely don't see this as a class thing. Rich white women will call the cops of you just as these middleclass broads will. 



dyh080 said:


> ".....*fat or chubby white women*".   Black man's favorite type.



 I saw a video on YouTube where a sorta thin older white women tells Phil (Advise show) that WW as they get older and heavier should go date a black man since white men get picky as they age and Phil agreed. It was crazy watching this problack dude agree that old and fat white women should settle for black men since the men they want don't want them.


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Oct 20, 2018)

intellectualuva said:


> Really? I definitely don't see this as a class thing. Rich white women will call the cops of you just as these middleclass broads will.



I never thought of unrefined as a class thing.  I supposed if we broke it all down it could be seen as that.  I see it as just a person's  behavior.  The boorish ww of any size or class are who I see calling the police based on the videos I saw posted on lhcf.


----------



## dyh080 (Oct 20, 2018)

Well apparently this woman had a similar situation at a Starbucks not long ago. Supposedly she asked the alcohol content of a product, the clerk rolled her eyes( likely thinking it was a joke?) and the woman allegedly felt disrespected.


One news article claimed she is a social activist who allegedly  goes around filming these incidents.


----------



## ilong (Oct 21, 2018)

intellectualuva said:


> Really? I definitely don't see this as a class thing. Rich white women will call the cops of you just as these middleclass broads will.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a video on YouTube where a sorta thin older white women tells Phil (Advise show) that WW as they get older and heavier should go date a black man since white men get picky as they age and Phil agreed. It was crazy watching this problack dude agree that old and fat white women should settle for black men since the men they want don't want them.


----------



## RocStar (Oct 21, 2018)

dyh080 said:


> Well apparently this woman had a similar situation at a Starbucks not long ago. Supposedly she asked the alcohol content of a product, the clerk rolled her eyes( likely thinking it was a joke?) and the woman allegedly felt disrespected.
> 
> 
> One news article claimed she is a social activist who allegedly  goes around filming these incidents.



Links?


----------



## RossBoss (Oct 22, 2018)

Everything Zen said:


> I agree because she had an incident with a Starbucks as well... She’s a model...  I know I was quick to bandwagon but all of these elements gave me pause. It’s frustrating though due to the number of legitimate occurrences.



From what I have researched, she is of the same ilk as the Statue of Liberty climber. Attempting to take advantage of a movement for personal gain in the form of clicks, likes and follows to get her name out there. We should pass on this one.


----------



## Shula (Oct 22, 2018)

MzRhonda said:


> Wow @ yt women.....have any yt men been actively calling the cops on black people....and these are the people that helped trump get elected (yt women).



Chad ain't no better; remember this? This was worse to me because it sort of encapsulates the whole beef they have with black men being so much stronger bodied and athletic and so his insecurity was showing like DJ Khaled's butt crack. Should be embarrassed to call himself a man behind this nonsense. If you can't ball with the big boys, go find a hockey rink or something.

https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...k-man-for-foul-during-basketball-game.836701/


----------

